# Peeling radio buttons.



## JettatoCruze (Mar 10, 2019)

I've searched for this multiple times but havent found any threads on the topic and it's an issue that seems rampant with GM vehicles. Is there any solution or way to touch up the radio or HVAC buttons once they start to bubble and peel? GM in all their brilliance decided to go with a nice WHITE plastic underneath so its blatantly apparent when whatever paint they used starts to flake off. I know they make decal overlays you can get from Ebay or Amazon but has anyone found a good solution paint/ink/magic wise to touch up small areas where a single button has started to mess up?


----------



## Eddy Cruze (Jan 10, 2014)

I don't think anyone has ever mentioned this? What year is your CRUZE? Why not post a pic so we can see what is happening here?


----------



## Ma v e n (Oct 8, 2018)

Try a search on the googz, there are companies that make button overlays, I've installed them before at the dealer.


----------



## Blasirl (Mar 31, 2015)

Buy new ones form GM 

or






or



» Plastic Chrome bezels Instrument Specialties


----------



## JettatoCruze (Mar 10, 2019)

Eddy Cruze said:


> I don't think anyone has ever mentioned this? What year is your CRUZE? Why not post a pic so we can see what is happening here?


Ive attached a few photos to show what I'm talking about. 

Here the Tone button is bubbling.


http://imgur.com/4ss5SWB



Here is the 1 Radio button starting to peel.


http://imgur.com/C3Ruf8f



And now after the 2 button bubbling, it has began to peel off. Just touching these buttons once this starts causes the cheap paint to flake off.


http://imgur.com/9CWFL9x


----------



## Mo Cruze (Aug 29, 2014)

Still looking for an answer. I could not find any overlays for 2013


----------



## guuyuk (Nov 12, 2015)

12 13 14 15 16 Chevrolet Cruze Radio Control Panel 94563269 BF6 | eBay


Part/Model # 94563269. 2012-2016 Chevrolet Cruze. We do UV mark all of our radios inside and out. This cannot be seen once installed. This is for us to know if the radio has been tampered with. We mark the inside and out of our faceplates with special symbols as well as the internal parts of...



www.ebay.com




Here's an entire button panel for $16 or if it disappears, LKQ or similar would be a good source. Most of the other ebay ones are running $30 on up depending on condition.
Alternatively, you could pay this company $15 for each button sticker. They list the overlays as the same for 2011-2016: Chevrolet Cruze Radio | Auto Button Repair
GM Part number for the panel is 95914367 or an older part numbers 95166368 (one GM parts site says this one is compatible with the LT/LTZ but not the LS model) or 94563269.


----------



## Mo Cruze (Aug 29, 2014)

I wonder if I can just pop the buttons on and off and swap or will I have to replace whole unit?


----------



## guuyuk (Nov 12, 2015)

I would just replace the whole unit, since it's 4 bolts and a single plug to swap them out.


----------



## Mo Cruze (Aug 29, 2014)

Is thier a difference between cd/sux and source? Mine says source. Wonder if it would still work properly? Maybe because I have navigation that I never use?


----------



## guuyuk (Nov 12, 2015)

Source would be changing between radio, CD, Aux, Bluetooth, and I think Pandora. Bluetooth, CD, and Aux only are active if they are turned on/connected.
I think the $16 one is the LS version that the GM parts site mentioned (probably for radios that don't have bluetooth music streaming from the factory).


----------

